# [After Effects]Eine Frage zu Trapcodes "Particular" Effekt



## Mipi (3. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich habe eine Frage zu diesem Beispiel:
http://www.trapcode.com/PyroPack/text_to_smoke2.html

Und zwar steht da ja, man die Komposition als Layer Emitter im Reiter Particular auswählen. Nun habe ich da allerdings nur mein Textfeld zur Auswahl  
Liegt es vielleicht daran, dass ich den Text als 3D-Ebene ausgewählt habe und nicht die Komposition? Hab nämlich nichts anderes gefunden.

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe =)

Edit:
Ok, ich bin jetzt schon ein bisschen weiter =)

Habe nochmal ein neues Projekt gemacht, eine Komposition erstellt, in dieser dann einen Text erstellt. Den Text markiert und per Strg+Shift+C eine Unterkomposition (precomp) erstellt. Diese habe ich auf 3D gestellt und versucht, unter dem Reiter Emitter als Layer anzugeben.
Allerdings sagt mir AE dabei, dass das so nicht geht.


----------

